

Rich CSS: A CLEAN CSS FRAMEWORK - richardsondx
https://medium.com/@richardsondx/rich-css-a-clean-css-framework-45e7e776eef8

======
richardsondx
RichCSS is a CSS framework providing default structures for reusable css
element. It’s built around an Architectural Style that organizes your code in
a way that allows: reusability of your css, versioning, the use of plugins and
the ease of using it. RichCSS is bringing convention and organization to CSS
that anyone can understand and use. RichCSS uses SASS to extend its
capabilities but it can work independently from it

